# Older maverick mirage hpx v



## gheenoekp321 (Sep 18, 2013)

Been looking hard for an older hpx early 2000 to maybe 2006. I’ve noticed the 90’s models had a little bit different hullI think those weren’t hpx they were just maverick mirages.
What year did the (hpx) come out?
Any major problems with the deck softening or console coming loose?

any info on these early 2000 Hpx’s would be greatly appreciated!!!

how much difference of a ride is it between the hpx T and the hpx v???

thanks,


----------



## rspehL (Feb 23, 2015)

I have a 2006 HPX-V 17 that has been the best boat I have owned. I would hold out for a 2004-2006 if you can find one my .02, I believe they had some big advancements in production from late 90's to 2002ish not quite sure exactly the year they changed but good luck I waited almost 8mo to find mine. 

Rob


----------



## Bruce J (Mar 4, 2018)

I won’t get the years exactly right, but the Mirage came out in the early to mid 90’s, and they changed it a bit for the next few years called (I think) the Mirage II, Mirage XP, then it became the HPX in about 2000. They introduced the HPXT then too, for the 2000 model year I believe. I’ve owned HPXTs since 2002 and have ridden on several V’s. There‘s a noticeable difference in rides as the V is definitely softer because of the sharper V entry and some dead rise. The T has some V in the bow which you can tab down when running into a chop to cut into the waves, but it has a flatter hull as you move toward the stern. This helps for a shallower draft, but it’s not as smooth a ride. Both are great hulls, just built to optimize different things.


----------



## gheenoekp321 (Sep 18, 2013)

Thanks for the replies ended up with a 2001


----------



## gheenoekp321 (Sep 18, 2013)




----------



## gheenoekp321 (Sep 18, 2013)

Hpx v original motor garage kept roughly 300hrs rides awesome


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

What ever you do, don’t sell that outboard...if you do, message me first.


----------



## gheenoekp321 (Sep 18, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> What ever you do, don’t sell that outboard...if you do, message me first.


I’ll keep you in mind! But I don’t think it will be coming off for a while... 4s would be nice but no sense in pulling the original motor off if I don’t have to not to mention 100 more lbs on the back!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

gheenoekp321 said:


> I’ll keep you in mind! But I don’t think it will be coming off for a while... 4s would be nice but no sense in pulling the original motor off if I don’t have to not to mention 100 more lbs on the back!


Those 2 stroke Yamahas are gold!


----------

